# My cats are obsessed with me.



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I can NEVER get them to lay together on their own, at least not nicely.

Well, they're all laying together right now...why? Because there's not enough room against me for them to spread out!

I'm laying down in bed. I've got Tricksie hording the spot next to my arm and against my upper chest. She's practically laying on top of Meatball, who's coveting the spot beneath my other arm, right against my lower chest. And Theus is under the blankets, right at the nook where my thighs meet my torso. Meatball is practically laying on him.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I want another cat. I do i do i do.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

My cat wont leave me alone when I am sleeping...at least yours lay still..


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, cute, would make an awesome picture. Must say it's not fair though, mine isn't cuddly for some reason, she'll lie near you, but never touching. Likes the quick exit route I guess.


----------

